

Bram Cohen on great programmers - lackbeard
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/4563.html

======
bayareaguy
Dec. 19th, 2004

Perhaps it's just me, but I find his more recent stuff a lot more interesting
(especially the puzzles).

------
motoko
> Another one is building one's protocol as a layer on top of webdav.

Sorry for being a noob, but where does this come from and why is it bad?

~~~
rglullis
If you ever used/administered Subversion, it will help you understand.

~~~
Nicolay77
Hehehe, I do use and administer a Subversion server, but to me the webdav
choice was ugly.

Standalone svn:// server for the win.

~~~
bayareaguy
Or svn+ssh://

~~~
nostrademons
I always use svn+ssh. I had it under HTTPS initially (first using Apache, then
Lighttpd), but it had a strong tendency to corrupt the working copy. Like
daily. So I had to go in and delete .wcprops after every substantive check-in,
which got really old really fast.

No problems with svn+ssh; seems to work fine.

